# Penny's first time off lead - 12 wks



## DaveD (Oct 6, 2012)

I wasnt sure what was going to happen when I first removed the lead, but she never strayed far and honestly did not react that much to the instant freedom. There was no "hey, Im free" moment. Getting her back on the lead was easy, too.

Go Penny Go!


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

Beautiful little lady you have there.


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

She is beautiful! I love the pictures. You don't get to see a V's full potential until they are off leash. Unleash the Vizs!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Gorgeous pictures,she is beautiful I remember Darcy's first time off the lead, it was real scary, but well worth it in the end..


----------



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

I remember Rileys first off lead run at the dog park. He loved it. And may I just say that she is a cutie! Riley would love her.....if it weren't for the fact he has 3 girlfriends already


----------

